# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مستثمر يحول ملعب الشاطئية بمركز الخرطوم للكرة الطائرة لصالة افراح .. والوزارة تتفرج

## ود البقعة

*مستثمر يحول ملعب الشاطئية بمركز الخرطوم للكرة الطائرة لصالة افراح .. والوزارة تتفرج..!
رئيس لجنة الشواطئ بالاتحاد: شعرنا بتلكؤ الوزارة فقمنا بفتح بلاغ اتلاف المال العام ..!
اليوم 05:05 PM
الخرطوم / اكرام علي السيد / 
عندما منح الاتحاد الدولي للكرة الطائرة السودان مركزا دوليا لتطوير الكرة الطائرة .. تم المنح وفق شروط محدد يجب توفرها اهمها وجود ثلاثة ملاعب مكتمله وهي صالة مغلقة .. وملعب خارج (اوت دور) اضافة لملعب للكرة الطائرة الشاطئية .. نجح السودان في توفير تلك الملاعب عندما وضع السيد رئيس الجمهورية حجر الاساس لانشاء مركز الخرطوم الدولي في العام 1989 ليفتتح في العام 1990 وبات بعدها السودان قبلة لكافة الدول الافريقية لتدريب الكوادر فخرج مركز الخرطوم للطائرة الالاف من الدارسين حكاما .. مدربين واداريين اشرف عليهم الاتحاد الدولي للكرة الطائرة .. ولكن السودان بات مهددا بفقدان هذا المركز في اعقاب التغول الذي حدث لملعب الكرة الطائرة الشاطئية .. "كفر و وتر" سعت لمعرفة الحقيقة والتقت الاستاذ وليد الطيب رئيس لجنة الشواطي بالاتحاد السوداني للكرة الطائرة ونائب رئيس لجنة الكرة الشاطئية بالاتحاد العربي والمستشار القانوني لمركز تطوير الكرة الطائرة الذي ابان :
تفاجأنا في اول جمعة من شهر رمضان المعظم ان هناك جرارات ضخمة بدأت في (ردم) ملعب الشاطئية وازالة اعمدة الانار والكوابل الكهربائية ودفن الملعب المكون من الرمال المخصصة للشاطئية .. علمنا ان هذا تم بامر من صاحب صالة الافراح التي انشئت بنادي الرياضيين !
ماذا فعلتم بعدها ..؟؟
علي الفور قمنا بتقديم شكوي للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي صديق محمد توم الذي قام بدوره بتحويل الشكوي لمستشار لصندوق الانشطة الرياضية التابع للوزارة ..وبعد تقديمنا للشكوي علمنا ان هناك عقد ايجار(مرفق) بين صندوق دعم الانشطة واحمد حسين ايوب علي دينار كطرف ثان وبعد فحص العقد اكتشفنا ان هناك تضاربا في في مساحة الصالة بين ما هو مبين في العقد وبين مساحتها الحقيقية ..!
وماهي خطوتكم الثانية ؟؟؟
عدنا للوزارة مجددا واعتزر المسئولين بالوزارة لانشغالهم بامور اخري وعلمنا ان الوزارة لم تتحرك اصلا في هذه القضية .. اتجهنا لوزير الدولة لوزارة الشباب والرياضة ودكتور نجم الدين المرضي مدير الرياضة بالوزارة .. وزير الدولة يحي حماد كون لجنة برئاستي وممثلا للصالة لتقديم تقرير اداري وفني لوضع الملعب الدولي للشاطئية ..!
هل قمتم برفع التقرير ؟؟؟
نعم قمنا برفع التقرير وسلمناه للسيد الوكيل .. ورغم ذلك لازال العمل جاريا بالملعب ليتم تحويله الي صالة افراح ..!
ثم ماذا بعد ..؟؟
بعد شعورنا بتلكؤ الوزارة في حسم الامر قمنا بفتح بلاغ اتلاف جنائي تحت المادة (182) .. قامت الشرطة بتحرياتها اللازمة .. ووصلت لحقيقة ان مؤجر الصالة منح تفويضا لمدير الصالة (يوسف حقار) بالردموالتكسير .. وبعد انتهاء التحقيق تم الافراج عنه بالضمان العادي واضعين في الاعتبار ان التلف الذي اصاب الصالة يقدر ب 300 الف جنيه ..!
هل وصلتم الي حل مع مؤجر الصالة ؟؟
الحقيقة ان الرجل مقيم الان خارج السودان وتحديدا في كينيا .. اتصل به واستقبلنا استقبالا طيبا عبر الهاتف واكد لنا انه سيسعي لحل هذه الازمة واكد لما اي تلف قام به سيقوم بتصليحه ..!
وهل نفذ ما وعدكم به ؟؟
ابدا .. لم ينفذ شئيا مما وعدنا به .. ليس هذا فحسب بل اكتشفنا ان المؤجرين للصالة من صندوق دعم الانشطة بالوزارة خاطب الوزير بخطاب رسمي وطلبوا منه ان يتم منحهم مساحة الملعب الدولي للشاطئية ليصبح (موقفا للعربات التابعة للصالة )
وهل وافق الوزير ؟؟
نعم.... ومهر الموافقة بجملة (لامانع لدينا ) بعد موافقة صندوق دعم الانشطة التابع للوزارة ..وما ادهشنا حقيقة عند ذهابنا للسيد الوزير نفيه القاطع علمه بهذا الامر .. فكيف لا يعلم الوزير عن هذا الموضوع ويصادق علي امر لا يعلمه ..!
هل وقفتم في محطة الوزارة فقط ؟؟؟
ابدا.. لم نقف عن محطة الوزارة .. قمنا بفتح بلاغ في (مؤجر) الصالة وتم القبض عليه وافرج عنه بالضمانة الشخصية ولازال البلاغ مفتوحا بل ذهبنا ابعد من ذلك وطالبنا من النيابة ضرورة ايقاف العمل الي حين الفصل في الدعوي ..!
هل فكرتم في تصعيد قضيتكم وتدويلها او تسيسها ؟؟؟
تراودنا افكار عديدة .. اهمها اننا سننظم اعتصاما خلال الفترة المقبلة في ملعب الشاطئية احتجاجا علي اغتصاب الملاعب الرياضة وتحويلها الي ساحات رقص و(دلوكة) في الوقت الذي تخرج فيه رجالا في مختلف ضروب المعرفة الرياضية وستكون خطوتنا المقبلة تسيس الموضوع بالتصعيد لرئاسة الجمهورية حتي تجد لنا حلا مستندين علي القار الجمهوري الصادر من قبل رئاسة الجمهورية منذ اكثر من عشرون عاما الذي منع التغول علي المياديين والساحات الرياضية وما قامت به الوزارة يعد نسفا لقرار رئاسة الجمهورية ..! 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بلد ما عندها وجيع 
الكل عاوز يلحس من المال العام
الناس ديل ما عارف بشبعوا متين
انا خائف يوم نصبح الصباح نلقى البلد باعوها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليس بمستغرب فيك ياسودان

*

----------

